# Nikon D3100 exposure slower than 30s?



## NightShooter

Hi all,

This is my first post and I intend to be a regular. Photography is my passion and I just got a brand new D3100 Nikon, no complains thus far.

I do however want to take photos in pitch dark environments (inspired by O'Reilly's pictures). Now my question is this: how can I extend my Nikon's D3100 shutter speed to go beyond 30 seconds (which is the slowest shutter speed)? I'm talking about shutter speeds of 10, 20 or even 30 minutes.

I assume there's a cable that gives you an option to go beyond the 30 seconds limit but I couldn't find it as yet.

Any help will be much appreciated, thanks!

NightShooter


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan

Use this cable remote and the bulb shutter setting and you can shoot as long as you have battery power.

DL1488P Adorama Remote Release Cord for the Nikon D90/D5000 Digital SLR Cameras, 3 Feet Long (MC-DC2)


----------



## KmH

You would use 'Bulb' mode for the shutter, but in looking through the D3100 users manual it doesn't appear to have the 'Bulb' mode shutter option. Bulb mode is not listed in the Index. However, it is listed in the specifications for the shutter on page 196 of the users manual. :scratch:

*Edit*: See page 77 & 78 of your users manual.

Page 177 for the MC-DC2 remote release cord.

http://www.nikonusa.com/Nikon-Produ...395/MC-DC2-Remote-Release-Cord-(1-meter).html


----------



## NightShooter

KRF, KmH - thank you.

Would this product do the trick: Amazon.com: Opteka Shutter Release Remote Control Cord for Nikon D90, D3100 & D5000 Digital SLR Cameras (Nikon MC-DC2 Replacement): Camera & Photo


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan

Yeah it will work.


----------



## FransD

i have a Nikon d3100 and bulb. mode IS in the menu in manual mode. just scroll the wheel until you see bulb


----------



## thatfornoobs

Yea just use bulb mode, it exposes for as long as you hold it.


----------



## hammondfra

thanks for the info on this one...


----------

